# Who is the Hoffmeister kink named after?



## 323i Man (May 10, 2003)

This part of BMW design is the one of the things they all share..an arch in the rear window referred to as the Hoffmeister kink. Who is this named after?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

323i Man said:


> This part of BMW design is the one of the things they all share..an arch in the rear window referred to as the Hoffmeister kink. Who is this named after?


:eeps:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Chris Bangle.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Wilhelm Hofmeister; the lead designer at BMW in the late 60s who penned the "Neue Klasse" sedans such as the 1600, 2000, 2500 (bavaria) and their 2 door cousins. He introduced the modern BMW styling vernacular.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

dang it rob...you're no fun :angel:


----------



## whiskey.org (Sep 9, 2005)

hasselhoff

the hoffmeister kink is a bedroom move he uses, he's big in germany you know


----------



## LA X3 (Jul 5, 2005)

Mr. Kink, I presume.


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know whom the kink is named after, but I heard that he might be buried in Grant's tomb. :dunno:


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

whiskey.org said:


> hasselhoff
> 
> the hoffmeister kink is a bedroom move he uses, he's big in germany you know


:rofl:


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

lil' poppa said:


> I don't know whom the kink is named after, but I heard that he might be buried in Grant's tomb. :dunno:


I thought he was stashed in Al Capone's vault?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

whiskey.org said:


> hasselhoff
> 
> the hoffmeister kink is a bedroom move he uses, he's big in germany you know


:rofl:

and damn pissed off that the american audience is not accepting of his vocal talents. :rofl:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

323i Man said:


> This part of BMW design is the one of the things they all share..an arch in the rear window referred to as the Hoffmeister kink. Who is this named after?


What is the color of George Washington's white horse? Who is buried in Grant's Tomb....


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Col. Klink on "Hogan`s Heros" ?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

99flhr said:


> Col. Klink on "Hogan`s Heros" ?


Herr Kommandant, I see nothing, I know nothing, I say nothing.


----------



## e3niner (Jul 4, 2005)

Some kinky guy named Wilhelm Hoffmeister invented it :rofl:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

I am going way out on a limb here and guess Norbeterstag Grunholderstien.

HOFFMEISTER of course!
I suspect that even Wiki had that answer!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Who is buried in Grant's Tomb....


Grant. Cary Grant.


----------



## Captngeetch (Oct 22, 2006)

Bueller....Bueller...Bueller....


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

philippek said:


> Chris Bangle.


:rofl: HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

It rightly should be named the Leowy kink after the American designer Raymond Leowy who used it on the 1953 Studebaker coupe. IMHO one of the best American designs ever.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

323i Man said:


> This part of BMW design is the one of the things they all share..an arch in the rear window referred to as the Hoffmeister kink. Who is this named after?





philippek said:


> Chris Bangle.





whiskey.org said:


> hasselhoff
> 
> the hoffmeister kink is a bedroom move he uses, he's big in germany you know


:lmao:
Still funny years later


----------

